# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - March 2012



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Mar 2012)

_Usual disclaimer:  Don't click on a Taliban web page link if you don't want your information in the hands of a Taliban webmaster.  I don't write this stuff, or support the message - I just share it for people who are interested.  Statements in full attached below._​
Note the change from the initial statement of "50 bodies" to a (still inflated) figure of "more than 20" in the official Taliban shadow government statement.

*Afghan Genocide continues: More than 50 civilians martyred by American terrorists*
Sunday, 11 March 2012 08:51

The so called American peace keepers have once again quenched their thirst with the blood of innocent Afghan civilians in Kandahar province.

According to recent reports arriving from the area, the American invaders backed by their puppets (ANA) left their base last night (11/03/2012) and raided several homes of locals, located near their base in Balambi village of Panjwaee district.

Witnesses from the scene say that during the raids, the American terrorists and their puppets shot the household members at point blank range and so far 50 bodies have been found and recovered by the villagers among which, 11 are from the home of Muhammad Wazir including himself. The unsuspecting innocent victims have been sprayed with hundreds of bullets and have been cold-bloodedly martyred.

The villagers say that this genocidal act, carried out by Americans and their hireling ANA took place last night at around midnight, adding that due to tens of civilians taking shelter in safe houses to protect themselves from this horror, many bodies have not yet been found which could potentially increase the number of casualties.

In this night time operation, the barbaric American terrorists have also burnt down a number of homes of the ordinary people. Some news outlets have cited the Americans as saying that the casualties have been caused by airstrikes however the villagers categorically reject this claim and invite all to examine the victims who have either been shot or have been martyred by hand grenades hurled inside their rooms. Most of the victims are local villagers, women and children.

Alemara website is trying to gather the names of the victims and other details of this crime committed last night. 

*Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the inhumane crime committed by the American savages in Kandahar*
Monday, 12 March 2012 04:03

_Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the inhumane crime committed by the American savages in Kandahar_

The sick minded American savages, in continuation of their barbaric actions have once again reached out to committing a blood-soaked and inhumane crime in Panjwai district’s Zangawat region, Kandahar province today. According to their own statistics, more than 20 defenseless villagers were directly shot and killed whereas the scene testifies to numbers far greater than that. A large number from amongst the victims are innocent children, women and the elderly, martyred by the American barbarians who mercilessly robbed them of their precious lives and drenched their hands with their innocent blood.  

According to witnesses from the scene, the American savages perpetrated this crime in the homes of three such villagers which posed no threat to them militarily or security wise and neither were theses martyred villagers a menace to them.

The American ‘terrorists’ want to come up with an excuse for the perpetrator of this inhumane crime by claiming that this immoral culprit was mentally ill.

If the perpetrators of this massacre were in fact mentally-ill then this testifies to yet another moral transgression by the American military because they are arming lunatics in Afghanistan who turn their weapons against the defenseless Afghans without giving a second thought.

Is there any military stipulation in the entire world which gives legality for unstable persons to be armed and be drafted into the military and then be given the duty of so-called peace keeping?

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, while sympathizing with the victims of this savage act as part of its Islamic and human obligation, gives assurance to their heirs that it shall take revenge from the invaders and the savage murderers for every single martyr with the help of Allah (SWT) and they shall receive punishment for their barbaric actions.

The Islamic Emirate once again calls on all the international human right organizations and NGOs, as part of their human conscience, to help the Afghans in preventing such unjustifiable crimes by the American invaders from taking place and to put them on trial as part of its moral obligation.  

Wasalam
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
11/03/2012 – 18/04/1433
21/12/1390


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2012)

_Usual disclaimer:  Don't click on a Taliban web page link if you don't want your information in the hands of a Taliban webmaster.  I don't write this stuff, or support the message - I just share it for people who are interested.  Statements in full attached below._​
*Elucidatory statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the barbaric crime of the American savages in Zangawat*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 13 March 2012 11:28

_Elucidatory statement of Islamic Emirate regarding the barbaric crime of the American savages in Zangawat_

The barbaric crime carried out by the American savages on Sunday night was strongly condemned by all the morally conscience people of the world as a sadistic act and the savage perpetrators were considered as the violators of all human ethics and principles however the stance chosen by the barbaric Americans was once again in opposition to that of the entire world. They once pronounced this intentional savage act as an unfortunate action carried out by a lone mentally broken down soldier.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan issued an official statement in the initial phases of this atrocity but deems it necessary to elucidate its position after the unjustifiable explanations and interpretations conjured by the Americans:
[list type=decimal][*]The American invaders are claiming that a single mentally-ill soldier was the perpetrator of this unambiguous crime and consider it as an individual transgression and unintentional action in order to protect themselves from legal action. But according to witnesses and the scale of the crime scene, it becomes clear that this was not act of a deranged individual but rather the actions of a group which was intentional and pre-planned. All the cautionary military steps were also taken including the use of air-power. Therefore all the international right groups and judicial organs should treat them as war criminals and they should be handed over to the heirs of the martyrs for Qisas Bil-misl (death for killing/life for life) in accordance with criminal law.
[*]The occupying Americans claim that there were only 16 people killed in this massacre but according to witnesses and the number of observed funerals, that number is far exceeded, the heirs of whom demand justice for their dead from the murderers.
[*]The American invaders once again extended empty apologies to relieve themselves of this crime and for it to be forgotten. Instead of seeking forgiveness from the families of the victims, it sent apologies to its puppet Karzai which in itself is a crime and which will not be accepted by the Afghan people in any circumstance.
[*]Karzai, his stooge regime’s insensate members and the puppet provincial officials, as the defenders of the American invaders, are shedding crocodile tears as sign of sympathy with the victims and on the other hand, are brushing off this crime as an ordinary incident with a few empty words. They have even banned the courageous people of Kandahar and the country from taking to the streets which clearly demonstrates their utter hypocrisy besides it being considered as rubbing salt on the victim’s wounds.
[*]The Islamic Emirate, as the defenders of the legitimate rights of the oppressed Afghan people, once again warns the American savages that its Mujahideen will not be content except by avenging its oppressed countrymen. With the divine help of Allah Almighty, we shall cut off the heads of your murderous sadistic troops in every corner of the country in revenge for the martyrdom of every single Afghan and we shall not desist from utilizing any means for this purpose.
[*]Similarly, the Islamic Emirate would like to remind the people of America and its allies including NATO that this unforgiving crime of your soldiers depicts a very clear picture of your human rights and human sympathy to the Afghans and the entire world!!! It clearly shows your anti-human conduct against defenseless Afghans from afar. You must understand that with such crimes, you have played the role of the true inheritors of the Nazi’s and not that of peace-keepers but pay strict attention, if you do not control your stubborn governments then such actions will cost you a very hefty price.[/list]

Wasalam
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2012)

_Usual disclaimer:  Don't click on a Taliban web page link if you don't want your information in the hands of a Taliban webmaster.  I don't write this stuff, or support the message - I just share it for people who are interested.  Statement in full attached below._​
*Declaration of the Islamic Emirate about the suspension of dialogue with Americans, office in Qatar and its political activity*
<blockquote>Thursday, 15 March 2012 11:12

Declaration of the Islamic Emirate about the suspension of dialogue with Americans, office in Qatar and its political activity

The Islamic Emirate decided on officially inaugurating its diplomatic office in Qatar a short while ago on 8th Zafar-ul-Muzaffar 1433 which corresponds with 3rd January 2012 for the purposes of reaching an understanding with the international community and for addressing some specific issues with the American invaders after arriving at an agreement with the government of Qatar.

The aim behind the induction of a diplomatic office was so that the Islamic Emirate can establish contact with the international community under complete freedom and away from any danger and to ascertain the invaders in face to face dialogue that we are not going to abandon the struggle for our freedom and will not pardon you until the withdrawal of your last soldier and until you let the Afghans establish an Islamic government for themselves. Similarly we wanted to quash the excuses put forward by the enemy who relieved themselves by repeatedly saying that the Mujahideen have no address with which contact can be made. Furthermore we wished to clarify to all the parties that in the future, we are prepared for such interaction with everyone as is done between any two sovereign nations in which every side gives consideration to its own established laws. We also wanted to erase the dull picture of Islamic Emirate painted and presented to the world by our enemies who dismissed us as a warring faction which has no political, administrative and social capabilities or that it wished to harm other nations all the while the Islamic Emirate has transparent policies, complete competence and long term plans regarding all these issues.

In this connection, the political envoys of the Islamic Emirate agreed upon the inauguration of a diplomatic office, the arrangement about which was already made with the government of Qatar and started holding preliminary talks with the occupying enemy over the exchange of prisoners. The Americans initially agreed upon taking practical steps regarding the exchange of prisoners and to not oppose our political office but with the passage of time, they turned their backs on their promises and started initiating baseless propaganda portraying the envoys of the Islamic Emirate as having commenced multilateral negotiations for solving the Afghan dilemma.

At the same time Hamid Karzai, who can not even make a single political decision without the prior consent of the Americans, falsely proclaimed that the Kabul administration and the Americans have jointly started peace talks with Taliban; whereas the Islamic Emirate has not discussed any other issue apart from the two aforementioned (i.e. the induction of an office and the exchange of prisoners) and neither have we accepted any other condition with any other side nor have we conducted any talks with Karzai administration.

A memorandum of understanding which was agreed upon earlier was not yet fulfilled when an American representative presented a list of conditions in his latest meeting with the Islamic Emirate which were not only unacceptable but also in contradiction with the earlier agreed upon points. So it was due to their alternating and ever changing position that the Islamic Emirate was compelled to suspend all dialogue with the Americans. We must categorically state that the real source of obstacle in talks was the shaky, erratic and vague standpoint of the Americans therefore all the responsibility for the halt also falls on their shoulders.

To elucidate the standpoint of the Islamic Emirate to our own Muslim people, to the transgressors and to the entire world, the inauguration of political office in Qatar was not but for the sake of reaching an understanding with the outside world and particularly for the exchange of prisoners with the Americans in the initial stages. But it seems that the invading Americans and their stooge regime took advantage of these measures of  Islamic Emirate and sought to achieve other malicious objectives and therefore are postponing the core issues and are wasting time.

So the Islamic Emirate has decided to suspend all talks with Americans taking place in Qatar from today onwards until the Americans clarify their stance on the issues concerned and until they show willingness in carrying out their promises instead of wasting time.

Similarly the Afghan issue has two main dimensions; one is internal and the other external. The external dimension is associated with Americans and the internal dimension is connected with the Afghans themselves. Until and unless the external dimension is settled which rests entirely in the hands of the foreigners, discussing the internal dimension is meaningless and is nothing more than a waste of time. Therefore the Islamic Emirate considers talking with the Kabul administration as pointless.

At the same time, the Islamic Emirate is fully prepared, has enduring patience and long-term Jihadi strategies against the malicious plots of the enemy and enjoys the ceaseless support of its believing nation. The Islamic Emirate correlates the presence of the alien forces in Afghanistan with instability of the entire region and will not tolerate it in the present shape nor temporary and neither in the shape of permanent bases.

The Islamic Emirate once again calls on the entire world and particularly the regional countries to support and back the Islamic Emirate in expelling of the invaders in order to achieve peace and stability in the whole region.
                                                                      
The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  
22 ربيع الثاني
هـ1433
15 March-2012</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Mar 2012)

_*Usual disclaimer:  Don't click on a Taliban web page link if you don't want your information in the hands of a Taliban webmaster.  I don't write this stuff, or support the message - I just share it for people who are interested.  Statement in full attached below.*_​
*True position of the Islamic Emirate regarding the negotiations*<blockquote>Friday, 23 March 2012 06:25

Recently in the month of January, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan showed in a declaration its readiness to have a diplomatic office in Qatar for reciprocal understanding with the international community and had reached preliminary agreement with the government Qatar.

Before that, the envoys of the Islamic Emirate had reached a settlement with the American side that the Americans will set free the prisoners of the Islamic Emirate from Guantanamo and will let them live with their families in Qatar. Similarly the Americans will not oppose the diplomatic office.

The idea behind was that there should be a reference point for talks with the countries of the world and secondly to counter the propaganda that the Islamic Emirate has no political schema whereas the reality is that the Islamic Emirate works simultaneously on both political and military fronts to attain the justified rights of the Muslim Afghan nation; therefore the political and military commissions are working side by side.

With the passage of time, instead of fulfilling their promises and paving the road for the forthcoming dialogues, the American media started a kind of propaganda indicative of multi-dimensional talks with the envoys of the Islamic Emirate for the solution of Afghan dilemma which was in total contradiction with the ground realities. In the same time, some secret circles of the enemy published some spurious declarations asking the Mujahedeen to freeze their attacks. This venomous propaganda created anxiety as if, may Allah forbid, a secret deal is ongoing between the Islamic Emirate and the Americans even though it is quite clear that the Islamic Emirate is an Islamic movement based on principals and all its work is transparent and under the supervision of the Amir-ul-Momineen (Leader of the Faithful) may Allah protect him. The political office of Islamic Emirate, just like its military commission, is working for the lofty aims of the ongoing Jihad which are the freedom of the beloved homeland and the implementation of the Islamic Sharia alongside the provision of the benefits of the immense sacrifices of the Muslim masses of Afghanistan in the form an Islamic government.

The true sign of well-intention and of sound logic was to further strengthen the atmosphere for negotiations however the invading forces repeatedly committed such actions which served the opposite purpose. E.g. the desecration of the Holy Quran in Bagram airbase by the Americans, the slaughter of innocent children in Kapisa, Nangarhar and Ghazni provinces, the defiling of the dead bodies of martyrs and recently the martyring and then burning of the bodies of tens of children and women in Zangabad area of Panjwai district. How can the opposition on the one hand be calling towards a peaceful resolution to the Afghan problem and on the other justify such brutal actions?

Therefore the Americans should first of all fulfill their promises for the real and concrete solution of the Afghan issue and initiate a translucent strategy clarifying what measures should be taken for confidence building.

The Islamic Emirate is determined to expel the external forces both by military and diplomatic channels and to find a solution for Afghan issue. The Americans should come out of their perplexity and wavering and express their lucid stance by fulfilling their promises.

As described in the official statement of the Islamic Emirate, the Afghan issue has two dimensions; internal and external. The external dimension is correlated with the foreigners e.g. the withdrawal of the invading forces, the release of the prisoners and so on. These problems are related to the foreigners. The internal dimension is associated with the Afghans. E.g. the unification of its people and the establishment of a strong Islamic government according to the wishes and desires of the masses for the sake of justice, stability, progress, prosperity and economic promotion which could wipe out the tears of the orphans and to heal the wounds of the oppressed people of beloved homeland.</blockquote>


----------

